# Police issue warning over give way problems



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

How are you coping with the new rules concerning Give Way when driving?

Yesterday I was nearly wiped out by a driver exiting a side street on my right onto Remuera Road> not only did the driver fail to stop at the stop sign & check Remuera Road was clear but just barged out & it was only my action of heavy braking & partly moving over into the left lane that I avoided collision.
Not sure if the changes had confused the driver or was texting or otherwise distracted! Really you cannot trust other drivers & have to be ready to react fast.

This was reported


> Drivers confused about the new give way rules are causing havoc at an intersection in south Auckland.
> 
> Authorities in Manurewa have identified the intersection of Hill Rd and Grande Vue Rd as problematic due to the high number of incidents since the law changed at 5am on Sunday.
> 
> ...


The full story can be read here
Police issue warning over give way problems - National - NZ Herald News

New Zealand was the last country to abandon The stupid "Give Way" rule which was in force here for 32 years, Lets just hope it does not take 32 years to un-learn it. :eyebrows:


----------

